# Anyone Remember Boyer ?



## SPIKE1257 (May 1, 2005)

Good Lord, 5'7" 215 lbs, not to shabby.                                                                                                 BOYER COE

American. Born August 18, 1946. Married to Annette. Contests include the 1965 Mr. Texas 1st; 1965 Mr. Dallas 1st; 1969 Mr. America 1st; 1972 NABBA Mr. Universe Pro 2nd (under 5'9"); 1981 World Inv Cup 1st; 1981 Grand Prix Belgium 1st; 1981 Grand Prix Wales 1st; 1981 Grand Prix World 1st; 1982 Grand Prix Montreal 1st; 1994 Masters Olympia 3rd; 1995 Masters Olympia 10th.

ABOUT BOYER

Nickname: The Ragin' Cajun
Born: August 18, 1946
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 215 lbs

TITLES WON

1965 AAU Mr. Texas
1966 AAU Teen Mr. America
1968 AAU Jr. Mr. USA
1968 AAU Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1968 AAU Mr. USA (Most Muscular)
1969 AAU Jr. Mr. America
1969 AAU Mr. America
1969 NABBA Mr. Universe
1970 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe (Short)
1971 IFBB Mr. America (Medium)
1971 IFBB Mr. International
1971 WBBG Pro Mr. World
1972 WBBG Pro Mr. World
1973 WBBG Pro Mr. World
1973 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe
1974 WBBG Pro Mr. World
1975 WBBG Pro Mr. World
1975 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe
1975 PBBA Pro Mr. Universe
1981 IFBB Canada Pro Cup
1981 IFBB Belgium Grand Prix
1981 IFBB Massachusetts Grand Prix
1981 IFBB Wales Grand Prix
1981 IFBB Grand Prix World Cup
1981 IFBB Professional World Cup
1981 IFBB World Grand Prix


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

I never knew he was that short, I'm also 5'7''.........


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Never heard of him


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2005)

Boyer Coe was the man.  His triceps are huge.


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2005)

yea, he was cool.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 2, 2005)

No comments about the 3rd picture ? All Bodybuilding legends, Boyer, Arnold, Ken Waller, Zane, Mentzer, Chris Dickerson.... in a posedown...  Holy Shit !!!!! Those are some classic photos.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2005)

The last one is like a hall of fame. The Giant killer is the there......Samir...


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 13, 2013)

coe had great arms chest and legs . great poser .


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, I have not heard that name in a long while. He had some pretty good poses as I remember.


----------

